# POLL: Do you want Amazon to support custom screensavers?



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

So, I'm thinking if we can get a significant number of votes here, I'll try to write a letter to Jeff Bezos and beg for support. Please vote. Suggestions for drafts of the letter are welcome. Also feel free to suggest other voting options.

Personally, my 1st choice would be a user-accessible folder on the Kindle that I could put images in to be used as screensavers.

My 2nd choice would be an "app" of some sort, even for a fee, that would allow me to control my screensavers.

My last choice, if Amazon is intent on not allowing user-created images as screensavers, would be to allow Kindle users to choose from a list of available screensavers. Checkboxes or something similar, so I can just quit seeing the images I don't like.

What do you guys think?


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Funny you should ask.  My 10-yr old niece (who is getting a K3 from Santa but doesn't know it yet) tried out my K3 today and wants one so, so badly.  But one of the first things she asked is if she can have her own screensavers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason. . . . gotta say your poll isn't very objective. . . . . . 



> No. I like the creepy pics of dead authors.


How about "No. I'm fine with the stock images supplied" or "No, I like the stock images supplied."


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jason. . . . gotta say your poll isn't very objective. . . . . .
> 
> How about "No. I'm fine with the stock images supplied" or "No, I like the stock images supplied."


Fine!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww - what was wrong with "creepy"?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I voted i dont care either way.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

A lot of people like to customize their devices to make them feel more personal.  To me a custom screensaver option is a great way to do it, and is expected now on many electronic devices.  Seems strange to me that I can set a screen saver on my remote control at home, but not the kindle.  Anyone who doesn't want custom screen savers can stick with the default ones it comes with and everyone wins 
With such an easy thing to do, and how many people have been asking for it, seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't find anything "creepy" about the screensavers. What exactly makes them creepy, that the people happen to be dead? I'd be creeped out if they were still alive. 

Really though, I never had any issues with the screensavers, I only see them a second to wake up the K so I can read. 

I had never known what some of those authors looked like or presumed to look like so I find them nice. They can't help it that they dead


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

Without a doubt yes - i can think of no reason why we should not have such a simple option - which, given how the screensavers are used, plays such a high visibility role in kindle life.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I too would love to see this implemented by Amazon, it seems crazy that its not an option already.  At the very least we should be able to choose which of the stock images are used, so we can use a favourite.  But adding our own ones would be my preference.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Fine!


 Thank you! 

FWIW, I voted that I don't care. . .though, realistically, I'd probably not bother with custom pictures even if they were available free and fully supported by Amazon. It's not that I particularly LIKE all of the standard ones. . . .I just. . . . . .don't care!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I want the artwork that I have selected.

Not sure I will get a K3 unless I am sure that I can do that.

I had gone for over a year with the K2 standard fonts and pics.

But now I don't want to go back.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

With over 2000 screensavers made, I am  you even have to ask!  

(yes I voted.)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if we had the option of adding our own (without a hack).  Those that like the default ones could still keep the (creepy) dead authors if they like also. Win Win


----------



## DarbyFett (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have my Kindle yet, so I don't know if it would really bother me. Though it may be cool if the screensaver was the cover of the book you were reading last.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think at the very least we should be able to choose which ones of the provided pictures we use. Maybe they could put up a whole list on the website of approved pics for us to choose from, with an app on the Kindle to get them onto it. They keep pushing the fact that you don't need a computer to use a Kindle and so I don't think they'll go with anything that requires you to hook it up to a PC.

As much as I'd like it, I'll be surprised if they allow people to put anything they like on - it probably has something to do with both copyright and their wanting to control the 'image' of the Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

DarbyFett said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet, so I don't know if it would really bother me. Though it may be cool if the screensaver was the cover of the book you were reading last.


I think there are a lot of us that would hate that - the one thing about reading a Kindle in public is that no-one can tell what book you're reading!


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

The fact that the Kindle's closest competition (the Nook) does allow consumers to customize the screensavers may not be a deal breaker for many people, but it may make them lean less toward Kindle and more toward a product that is giving consumers more "choices". Being able to make something personalized, allowing users to make an item more "theirs" is always going to be something that consumers want. It's only in Amazon's best interest to add this feature to either a future software update for all Kindle devices or to the next generation Kindle device that may be in development soon. Personally I would love to see customizable screensavers as a software update that could be applied to all generations of Kindle & Kindle DX and I think it would go along way toward making a lot of current & future Kindlers very happy!!!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

DarbyFett said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet, so I don't know if it would really bother me. Though it may be cool if the screensaver was the cover of the book you were reading last.


I agree, but as mentioned above, not everyone would want that with every book they are reading. (I wouldn't like that with the Kindle books that come with generic covers, for example.) I think it should be an option. If you see a cover you like, you should be able to click on an option to make that the default screensaver (until it is changed) or to add it to a repertoire of screensavers.

I think there will be an app soon...

N


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with Ann- I just don't care at all!  I actually kind of enjoy opening my kindle cover and seeing Ralph Ellison enocouraging me to read, or Emily Dickinson kind of IMPLORING me to read....
I see them for a brief moment as I was up my Kindle and them promptly forget about them- I'd probably never spend the energy customizing the sleep images even if it was offerred....


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it would be great if we could use our own screensavers.  Most of us personalize our kindles with skins, covers, etc so screensavers would be another great way to do that.  I remember on the original kindle that the skins from Decalgirl came with a matching screensaver.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the existing screensavers, especially the sealife and the illuminated manuscript -- but sure, it would be fun to add my own! I'd like Rudyard Kipling's illustration for The Cat Who Walked by Himself, for a start.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Even if Amazon doesn't want us to be able to use our own images, it would be nice if we could just prevent our Kindle from using some of the default images.


----------



## tschucha (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't received it yet but I have ordered and am looking forward to my first Kindle.  I'm actually shocked that this isn't a standard feature.  Of course you should be able to customize the screensaver.  They don't tell you what books you can put on it do they?  Why should they tell you what gets displayed when the power is off.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

911jason said:


> So, I'm thinking if we can get a significant number of votes here, I'll try to write a letter to Jeff Bezos and beg for support. Please vote. Suggestions for drafts of the letter are welcome. Also feel free to suggest other voting options.
> 
> Personally, my 1st choice would be a user-accessible folder on the Kindle that I could put images in to be used as screensavers.
> 
> ...


I couldn't possibly put it better than you already did. Your choice of preferences and even the checkboxes to eliminate the unwanted images are perfect suggestions and give options to Jeff Bezos, if he entertains the idea.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I too think we should be able to personalize our screen savers.  I would be happy with just choosing which ones form stock pictures, if there were more pictures that weren't people, I much prefer scenery.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I really miss personalized screen savers on the K3, I used to add an "If found please call" tag to each custom screen saver, including my cell phone #, on every custom screen saver I put on my Kindles. 

Plus, I chose much prettier pictures than the stock dead author pictures!


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

My guess is that Amazon sees it as too expensive to do.  It wouldn't be expensive to program, of course.  The cost would come in providing tech support for a feature Amazon probably doesn't see as a factor in sales.

Being in the tech support business, I tend to think in that direction.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I see my screen saver for maybe a total of 10 seconds (slide power on, open cover, start reading), I voted for I don't care.  When I'm not reading, the kindle is in its cover and then I don't see the screensaver at all.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

No, I don't really care. My biggest "want" for the kindle is the ability to borrow library books in all formats.


----------



## DarbyFett (Aug 31, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I think there are a lot of us that would hate that - the one thing about reading a Kindle in public is that no-one can tell what book you're reading!


What are yall reading? 



Neekeebee said:


> I agree, but as mentioned above, not everyone would want that with every book they are reading. (I wouldn't like that with the Kindle books that come with generic covers, for example.) I think it should be an option. If you see a cover you like, you should be able to click on an option to make that the default screensaver (until it is changed) or to add it to a repertoire of screensavers.
> 
> I think there will be an app soon...
> 
> N


Maybe not a automatic feature, but it would be cool if it was an option to select a cover.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I think there are a lot of us that would hate that - the one thing about reading a Kindle in public is that no-one can tell what book you're reading!


If it were an 'option' I think a lot of the objections would go away.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

911jason said:


> So, I'm thinking if we can get a significant number of votes here, I'll try to write a letter to Jeff Bezos and beg for support. Please vote. Suggestions for drafts of the letter are welcome. Also feel free to suggest other voting options.
> 
> Personally, my 1st choice would be a user-accessible folder on the Kindle that I could put images in to be used as screensavers.
> 
> ...


I like your Personal Choices and the order they are given. I voted "Yes! I want my own images!"

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Info Tech is my career. The notion of anyone being able to use any screensaver they find or create gives me goosebumps! What a potential support nightmare for a product with a most likely thin profit margin.

With that said, I would support the idea of the customer being able to choose from images that meet specifications.  Images could be tested automatically if they created an app, or embedded some code into the program that loads the image.

You need another option such as "The ability to use images that meet specifications" rather than the wide open option of "custom screensavers".....

I voted for "don't care", um.....err....because I don't care! I don't see 'em but a second as I flick the switch to wake it up and start reading. I just don't get the point of having any particular image showing, for all I care, it could just be the word "Sleeping"


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I understand what you're saying, but the software already supports it. The first generation Kindle had a user-accessible folder that contained the screensavers. The existing Kindle already has picture viewing capability and will display pictures that are not formatted specifically for the Kindle's screen. 

A lot of people would like the screensaver that matches their skin, which is provided by DecalGirl for other e-readers that support custom screensavers. It's nice to have the image flow across the device from the frame around the screen, right on through the screen. I just like having high-quality black and white photography for the most part on mine. I read my Kindle at work, and it's usually propped up on my desk. There are periods where I'm busy and can't pick it up for awhile, it's much nicer having a beautiful photo than it is having a creepy (yes, I said it!) picture of an author who I've never read and have no interest in.

As for the option to have a "checklist" of screensavers that the user could pick and choose from, that could be implemented right on the settings page of the Kindle. It would not require connection to a PC.


----------



## clarknova (Jun 16, 2010)

Julia said:


> No, I don't really care. My biggest "want" for the kindle is the ability to borrow library books in all formats.


That's funny. I have absolutely no need to borrow electronic library books, but I would still support this action by Amazon, because I'm not _completely_ selfish and I understand that others have this need. (Of course this will never happen, ever, for various legal/technical reasons expounded upon elsewhere.)

I'll never get why people would answer "Don't Care" or "No." Aren't more options always a good thing, as long as they don't interfere with the normal operation of the device? Meh, so much for the "Kindle Community."

Also, if anyone's ever browsed through the Kindlet API (you can find it online, no need to be an KDK member), you'll see that there are no tie-ins to the Framework (the main Kindle GUI). This means that no kindle app would be able to provide custom screen savers (or other custom UI mods) unless it did the same thing as the hack, and having a Java program doing that is a lot more scary/dangerous than the hack.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

clarknova said:


> That's funny. I have absolutely no need to borrow electronic library books, but I would still support this action by Amazon, because I'm not _completely_ selfish and I understand that others have this need. (Of course this will never happen, ever, for various legal/technical reasons expounded upon elsewhere.)
> 
> I'll never get why people would answer "Don't Care" or "No." Aren't more options always a good thing, as long as they don't interfere with the normal operation of the device? Meh, so much for the "Kindle Community."
> 
> Also, if anyone's ever browsed through the Kindlet API (you can find it online, no need to be an KDK member), you'll see that there are no tie-ins to the Framework (the main Kindle GUI). This means that no kindle app would be able to provide custom screen savers (or other custom UI mods) unless it did the same thing as the hack, and having a Java program doing that is a lot more scary/dangerous than the hack.


So... you voted Yes?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it is a good idea. I voted yet, although I would probably never use it myself. I don't look at the screen savers enough to matter, just long enough to come out of sleep mode!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I voted yes.  Initially I didn't realize how much I would enjoy different screensavers, but I borrowed some of 911Jason's pics, plus added a few of my own and now I smile every time I see one.  No more creepy Emily Dickinson or Hercules.  Even having the option of picking only the standard ones you preferred would be an improvement over having no choice at all.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I voted Yes for the screensavers.  If Kindle is the "best" and Amazon's competition is doing it . . .

Many of us name and "clothe" our kindles; the screensavers are just another way to personalize them.

Though the kindle is advertised to be a device you can use without a PC, it is still necessary to connect to a computer if you want to download your mp3s for background music.
(Exception: Audiobooks from Audible.com can now be downloaded wirelessly  )  

Just some of my thoughts, FWIW.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I voted no because closed content is "cleaner".  It keeps the device running at its optimum ability.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

I voted yes.  Not that it's a big deal to me.  I don't even use screen savers on my pc's but it would be very cool if I could use a scan of my bookplate as the screen saver.  Or even just an overlay with "ex libris (your name)" on current screen savers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

YES, YES, YES!

As you said, the technology is already there. You can upload images to your kindle, all they need to do is 
add an option to "Save as screen saver" and maybe a remove default screen saver option. Had this been 
included on the k3 I would have been a lot more tempted to buy one.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I would _SO_ like to be able to use my own images for screen savers. Why? Because technology allows us to do so. This is one of the few features about my Nook that I like better than my Kindle.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

YES YES YES!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

YES!

I've put custom screensavers on our K1s and used the screensaver hack for our K2s ever since we got them.  I haven't purchase the K3 yet but am hoping the hacks will be in place soon.  

I prefer to use photos of our travels as my screensavers and my husband prefers sci-fi/fantasy prints on his.  It's funny how something that seems so insignificant to some people can add so much additional enjoyment to others.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I voted no because closed content is "cleaner". It keeps the device running at its optimum ability.


I don't think the kindle is "closed", as you say. You can already upload photos to it. It is simply a software issue to 
be able to then use them as a screensaver. If not then hacks would not be possible and I have been using my own
ss on my K2 for over year with no problem at all. The Kindle is such a simple device, I really can not see the addition
of using your own ss changing it's ability to function.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't really care. I really don't notice the screensavers anymore.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't care as I never pay attention to the screen savers anyway.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I voted that I would like to have the option of adding custom screensavers.  It's not a deciding factor for me on owning a Kindle, just a nice to have.  The other reason I would like Amazon to make this functionality available is so I don't have to continue to "hack" my device in order to do this.  I appreciate all of the hacks to make this available but would prefer not to do this.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

definitely yes.  I even have specially crafted images I made for screensavers.  The K3 can't use them.


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

YES! i have been hoarding screensavers like crazy the past month. the knowledge that i won't be able to use them is annoying as hell!


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I gotta wonder why a screensaver is even needed on a screen that is not subject to burn in


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

It's really a sleep indicator. Without it you would have no idea why your kindle wasn't turning pages!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I don't think the kindle is "closed", as you say. You can already upload photos to it. It is simply a software issue to
> be able to then use them as a screensaver. If not then hacks would not be possible and I have been using my own
> ss on my K2 for over year with no problem at all. The Kindle is such a simple device, I really can not see the addition
> of using your own ss changing it's ability to function.


Apple and Amazon both maintain a technically "closed system" where they limit what can be put on the device. It is also one of the reasons they function so well. Yes, you can "hack" or "jailbreak" the devices so it is no longer a closed system, but then you also run the risk of getting issues that come with it.

If hacking and jailbreaking make you happy, then I am happy for you. But it still doesnt change my position which is I prefer the closed, secure system. I like to customize my stuff, but I usually prefer to follow the TOS agreement I have with a company, especially when violating them may cause my warranty to void. Not judging you, just stating my POV.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I like to customize my stuff, but I usually prefer to follow the TOS agreement I have with a company, especially when violating them may cause my warranty to void.


But if Amazon enabled custom screensavers then there wouldn't be a hack or violation of the TOS... and that was the question in the poll.

Wally


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I would love Amazon to support this.


----------



## Rothrock42 (Sep 2, 2010)

I came to this forum to see if anybody knew how to display custom images. While I really enjoy the images that show up, I would totally like to have some options. Is there some kind of formal place to suggest changes to Amazon?


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!  I'm amazed at how high the "Don't care either way" percentage is.  I would have thought that the "Yes! I want my own images!" would have been at almost 100%.

Gene

Yes! I want my own images!  171 (83.4%) 
No. I like the default images provided by Amazon.  5 (2.4%) 
Don't care either way...  29 (14.1%) 
  
Total Voters: 205


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not surprised at the current results... I still think the support is pretty good. I would, however, like to see a lot more total votes so I can contact Amazon with a bit of weight behind me.

What do you guys think about posting a link to this poll on the Amazon forums?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm not surprised at the current results... I still think the support is pretty good. I would, however, like to see a lot more total votes so I can contact Amazon with a bit of weight behind me.
> 
> What do you guys think about posting a link to this poll on the Amazon forums?


I think that's a good idea Jason.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> I'm with Ann- I just don't care at all! I actually kind of enjoy opening my kindle cover and seeing Ralph Ellison enocouraging me to read, or Emily Dickinson kind of IMPLORING me to read....
> I see them for a brief moment as I was up my Kindle and them promptly forget about them- I'd probably never spend the energy customizing the sleep images even if it was offerred....


I don't think Dear Emily is imploring. I think she's about to eat my brains.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Jason, maybe if you edit your original post to add "POLL" to the subject line you might get some more responses?  Just a thought to try to help build on the poll numbers.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Still waiting to receive my first Kindle but right off I can tell you that YES - shaving my own screensavers far outweighs what Amazon has given us. I would have thought that would have been a priority with them. Hopefully that will be a not so distant future upgrade! I would love to see my dog's cute little face in place of a dead author


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Kindleing said:


> But if Amazon enabled custom screensavers then there wouldn't be a hack or violation of the TOS... and that was the question in the poll.
> 
> Wally


That was in response to the person I quoted who said she had hacked hers and didnt have a problem. Please see my original answer about closed systems, still havent changed my mind.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> That was in response to the person I quoted who said she had hacked hers and didnt have a problem. Please see my original answer about closed systems, still havent changed my mind.


I understood your response but I'm not sure you understood mine. You do not have to hack your Kindle to upload images to it. This is already built in to the device. As with iPads. All Amazon would have to do is add a software update that would give us the option to save images we upload as screensavers, as does the iPad and many other gadgets. I don't expect to change your mind... just saying it can be done very easily. The kindle is such a simple device function wise that I have little concern about the hack causing any issues as it never has and many others have done it with no problem. I just think it is silly that Amazon does not give us the option when it is already built into the product.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> WOW! I'm amazed at how high the "Don't care either way" percentage is. I would have thought that the "Yes! I want my own images!" would have been at almost 100%.
> 
> Gene
> 
> ...


I also find it amazing. It seems like since its not something that can negatively affect anyone, that the answer should be an overwhelming Yes we want the option of our own images.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

This feature is long, long overdue. I've been known to cycle the power on my kindle, just to get a better screensaver and get one that I hate off my screen!
-BVL


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll admit that I didn't read through everyone's posts, so I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet.  But I'm not opposed to Amazon offering various 'bundles' of pre-selected pictures.  They could be themes, i.e. nature, famous monuments, beloved characters from books.... anthing.  Amazon could charge a couple of bucks and then we could have selections we'd like.  

My thinking... everyone wins =)


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

perryluvr said:


> I'll admit that I didn't read through everyone's posts, so I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet. But I'm not opposed to Amazon offering various 'bundles' of pre-selected pictures. They could be themes, i.e. nature, famous monuments, beloved characters from books.... anthing. Amazon could charge a couple of bucks and then we could have selections we'd like.
> 
> My thinking... everyone wins =)


You want amazon to charge for a few jpegs you can download from the internet for free!?!??


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

No, I'm just saying that it may be a way to get Amazon to allow us to have different screensavers.  And some people may not be technically savvy enough to hack their product to put their own pics on their Kindle.  It was just a thought.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

perryluvr said:


> No, I'm just saying that it may be a way to get Amazon to allow us to have different screensavers. And some people may not be technically savvy enough to hack their product to put their own pics on their Kindle. It was just a thought.


I think that would be a good thing to offer up as another possible benefit if they made the ss changeable but I would not want that as the only option. I do know people sell them for iPads so I think it is a very good ideal!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

perryluvr said:


> I'm not opposed to Amazon offering various 'bundles' of pre-selected pictures. They could be themes, i.e. nature, famous monuments, beloved characters from books.... anything.
> 
> My thinking... everyone wins =)


While I don't mind the standard ones already on the Kindle it would be nice to have themes that you could choose from or your own. Each time I open my Kindle I do like to look at the pictures before reading.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Jason, maybe if you edit your original post to add "POLL" to the subject line you might get some more responses? Just a thought to try to help build on the poll numbers.


Done, thanks!



perryluvr said:


> No, I'm just saying that it may be a way to get Amazon to allow us to have different screensavers. And some people may not be technically savvy enough to hack their product to put their own pics on their Kindle. It was just a thought.


While I would still prefer to be able to set my own images as screensavers, I think this is a fantastic idea!

I can see all kinds of "themes" or image packs, even expanding from the traditional nature, sports, cars, etc themes into specific authors. You could have a Stephen King them with an author photo or artistic portrait, book covers, quotes, etc. I'll definitely include this as an option whenever I end up contacting Amazon about it.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

911jason said:


> Done, thanks!
> 
> While I would still prefer to be able to set my own images as screensavers, I think this is a fantastic idea!
> 
> I can see all kinds of "themes" or image packs, even expanding from the traditional nature, sports, cars, etc themes into specific authors. You could have a Stephen King them with an author photo or artistic portrait, book covers, quotes, etc. I'll definitely include this as an option whenever I end up contacting Amazon about it.


Thanks 911jason!! It will be interesting to see their reply to your letter!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I know it's already been mentioned...

I loved when DecalGirl gave free wallpaper with the K1 skins.  It looked great!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have started a thread on the Amazon Kindle forums. Please don't vote again there, but feel free to post and show your support. If the flamers start in for some reason, maybe you guys can be my backup!

The thread is here:
http://amzn.to/aRUZvD


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Honestly, I don't care.  Personally, I like the images they chose, but I can see where some people might not and might want to put their own on there.  At the same time, custom screensavers is pretty low on my list of improvements I'd like to see for the Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

As someone else mentioned it can be an additional security feature, since many people who have hacked theirs, have added ones
with contact info incase theirs is lost. If someone found a kindle it might be hard for them to figure out how to access the page where you enter your user info. Or for that matter to even figure out how to turn it on. If the info is right there on the front... it would take a real AH to ignore it.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Octochick said:


> As someone else mentioned it can be an additional security feature, since many people who have hacked theirs, have added ones
> with contact info incase theirs is lost. If someone found a kindle it might be hard for them to figure out how to access the page where you enter your user info. Or for that matter to even figure out how to turn it on. If the info is right there on the front... it would take a real AH to ignore it.


This is true. Especially if it's on EVERY image.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> I have started a thread on the Amazon Kindle forums. Please don't vote again there, but feel free to post and show your support. If the flamers start in for some reason, maybe you guys can be my backup!
> 
> The thread is here:
> http://amzn.to/aRUZvD


Lots of discussion on the Amazon thread... 85 posts in 18 hours!


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, I'd love that.


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

How could you NOT want the option to change screen-saver, even if you don't plan to


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Great question paxxus, I've been thinking the same thing! =)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

paxxus said:


> How could you NOT want the option to change screen-saver, even if you don't plan to


Everyone has different needs. Some people honestly don't care. I'm not saying I really understand it, since I decorate and hack and otherwise mod my devices until they're unrecognizable from stock...but there really are people out there who are very happy without the choice to do so. My husband is like that most of the time. The only reason his background on his phone is changed is because I went in and did it. The one on his laptop is still stock. I'm not sure he even knows it CAN be changed--and mind you, he works in software. He just doesn't care, and adding features to things like the Kindle just means adding unneeded complexity To the system in his eyes. It works, why change it?

Needless to say, I think he's odd and he thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well-said Victoria, you're right... it's hard to remember sometimes that not everyone sees the world through my eyes! =)


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

I voted for personal screensavers.

My only piece of advice is not to send Jeff your "mooning" smilie face.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha! You don't think he'd like it? Maybe I'll tell him if he doesn't do it, I'll







.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Somehow I'd missed that the K3 was currently considered pretty unlikely to be hacked.  So to Jeff Bezos--if there's no option to customize fonts or screensavers built in and you find it necessarily to lock the system down so that option can't be added by the end user, guess I won't be buying a new Kindle.  I'm pretty sure my K2 and I will do just fine for a while longer.  I really can't stand the thought of waking up to Emily or Oscar every morning.

Sure hope that either they plan to add this in or make it a purchasable option.  Otherwise I may have to cave and buy the nook when my K2 bites the dust.


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

Victoria, I understand that some might not care. It's just, why would someone make effort of explicitly voting against a freedom even if they don't plan to exercise that freedom. It boggles my mind.

Anyway, I'm sure they will add this feature at some point - it just too stupid not to. At the very least you should be able to exclude some of the default (creepy, as I understand it?) pictures.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

paxxus said:


> *Victoria, I understand that some might not care. It's just, why would someone make effort of explicitly voting against a freedom even if they don't plan to exercise that freedom. It boggles my mind.
> *
> Anyway, I'm sure they will add this feature at some point - it just too stupid not to. At the very least you should be able to exclude some of the default (creepy, as I understand it?) pictures.


I'm not one of the people who said no, so I could completely be off base here, but I would guess they have their own set of wants and they don't want Amazon spending their time changing the screen saver setup when they could be working on something that is on their wish list.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone, keep it coming! (141 posts in 3 days in the Amazon forums!)


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

I voted yes for custom sleep screens. Even if it is not completely custom, ie you can use your own, the option of choosing a category of images (creepy dead authors, scenery, space, cars, etc) would be most welcome. With the outcry for this, Amazon could always release an app to allow it, and charge a couple bucks for it. Money for Amazon, custom sleep screens for those who care, and blissful silence (and dead authors) for those that do not care. Win win win, right?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with you StormMaster, the more I think about it and listen to the feedback others are providing, the more I think Amazon should release "theme packs" of some kind where users can purchase a pack of images for a small fee. I think less than $5 would be appropriate. They could have a nature pack, or particular author packs (Stephen King, etc.) that would include a portrait or photo, book covers, quotes, etc. This way they would still control the experience completely, but also allow users to control their experience as well.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I want to use my own.. I spent goshdarnit enough time making them.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean BT... I've got one or two I've worked on as well. I'm getting desperate though... I can't stand the dead peeps.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

See I'm lucky in that respect.. I'm still sitting on my K2. the K3 went to DS off at college. When Amazon (or a hacker) gives us back SS.. Then I'll truly consider one for myself.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

No offense but paying for them or offering to Amazon that we could pay for them is a *terrible* idea. It's almost offensive to think of Amazon saying "here, buy one of our screensaver packs!", when their major competition not only offers it for free, but even better, offers freedom of your own images, along with ones that match your skin. 

I wonder if this is a software thing, that they could just update via whispernet and then we'd have it, or if it has to be produced on an entirely new system.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It's definitely a software thing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I realize that you only have a little over 300 voters here, but a letter to Amazon saying something like 85% of people who responded to this poll believe we should get custom SS support like we used to have with the K1, and like the Nook currently has.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone want to help with the wording of a letter to Jeff Bezos? 

I'll also be including the stats from the Amazon thread...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing that has _not_ been mentioned I think: I am reasonably certain that all the images in the current sleep picture rotation are in the Public Domain. . .so Amazon can use them without a problem. If you are talking about Amazon offering images of, say _living_ authors, or other images that might be under copyright. . . the only way they can do that is if they charge for them. Not saying it's the whole reason. . .but I expect it's part of it.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

911jason said:


> Anyone want to help with the wording of a letter to Jeff Bezos?
> 
> I'll also be including the stats from the Amazon thread...


Just make sure you mention he has an amazing and contagious laugh


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I could see them charging a small fee for a "theme pack" of screensavers, like under $5... but looks like it won't matter since the hackers have apparently found a way in! Woohoo!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wha? Where? How in the world did I miss that?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Wha? Where? How in the world did I miss that?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33973.msg639690.html#msg639690


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I just got done reading that, and the associated MR thread.. it's being worked on still.. not usable yet... YET..


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Yeah, I just got done reading that, and the associated MR thread.. it's being worked on still.. not usable yet... YET..


Sit back. Breathe. That look in eyes is scaring me a bit.

Let the geeks long-brain it a little longer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, as it looks like the hack is still not happening, Jason, have you posted a similar thread at mobilreads in their Kindle area?


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Put me in the "yes" column...I'd love to display my collection Rainbows From Around The World in grayscale.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Well, as it looks like the hack is still not happening, Jason, have you posted a similar thread at mobilreads in their Kindle area?


No, I didn't, just here and the Amazon Forums.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a little off topic, but do the K3s have screensavers that are new (not on K2)?  I just got my K3 yesterday and noticed there are some that were not on K1.  (And I think Dumas has gone missing!)

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, Betsy and I did a comparison when I first got my K1.  We worked out that the K2 and K3 have the same sleep pictures that come up in the same order.  Some on the K1 are not on the K2/K3, and some on the K2/K3 are not on the K1. . . . . 

Oh. . .and the K3 definitely has Dumas. . . .he's staring at me right now (looking, frankly, a lot like Gene Shalit  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But creepy Oscar is gone... He left sometime around 2.3 or 2.5 I think...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks!  You know, after over 2 years with my K1, I never figured out that the screensavers were coming up in a certain order, though I did wonder.  (This goes to show how much attention I've been paying!) 

N


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi all, my first post here.  I have a K3 (as does my wife, sharing one didn't work   )

I haven't read every reply, so not sure if it's been mentioned, but what I'd actually like to see as my screensaver is the cover of the book I'm reading.   If the Kindle is put into sleep mode while a book is open, it'd be nice to have the cover of the book displayed.  That way it's more like putting your book down.  

Cheers
Michael


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MmmmBalf said:


> Hi all, my first post here. I have a K3 (as does my wife, sharing one didn't work  )
> 
> I haven't read every reply, so not sure if it's been mentioned, but what I'd actually like to see as my screensaver is the cover of the book I'm reading. If the Kindle is put into sleep mode while a book is open, it'd be nice to have the cover of the book displayed. That way it's more like putting your book down.
> 
> ...


Welcome! No, "sharing" and "Kindle" don't really go well together, as you've discovered. 

I've seen this suggestion before, and there's a problem with it--plenty of ebooks don't include the cover image as seen on the hardcover/paperback. Easily a third of the ebooks I've bought have the equivalent of the inside title page ONLY. To implement covers as screensavers would require the publishers include the cover, and that isn't necessarily within Amazon's control currently.

Plus, there are those of us who really don't want anyone else seeing some of what we read. LOL!

But anything is better than dead authors. I'm still boycotting the K3 until either Amazon puts this function in there, or until someone actually successfully hacks it. After more than a year with a hacked K2, I just can't bring myself to go back to the horrible original screensavers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> But anything is better than dead authors. I'm still boycotting the K3 until either Amazon puts this function in there, or until someone actually successfully hacks it. After more than a year with a hacked K2, I just can't bring myself to go back to the horrible original screensavers.


It's good to know this is not just my opinion. I too am not going to *upgrade* to the K3 until this issue is solved one way or another.


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

so no way of customizing/disabling it yet without voiding the warranty?!

i just realized that there is a photo of fishes included in the screensavers. thing is i have a somewhat irrational fear of fishes.. i started having nightmares of a great white shark chasing me around 2007 and i've been afraid ever since. i still eat fish tho.. it's just that the stupid picture freaks me out! i fell asleep with my kindle on, and the stupid picture sprung up on me when i woke up. ugh. it triggered my nightmares again. 

i've already emailed amazon complaining about the picture, and how inconsiderate they are being. wouldve been nice if we can at least disable or choose one picture to be the permanent screensaver. i kinda like the jane austen one.. anything but those creepy fishes. lol.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to unearth this thread, but, hey, good news: I've got the jailbreak working! \o/. (Check the MR dev forum, or the Tips & Tricks forum here).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome, I was planning on writing the letter this weekend... if the hack works, I won't bother! =)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And it also works with the latest Amazon update - 3.0.2!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Awesome, I was planning on writing the letter this weekend... if the hack works, I won't bother! =)


Well, but if you want AMAZON to support custom sleep pictures, you should still ask them to. . . . .sure there's a third party unauthorized method of doing it. . . .but there are probably a LOT of folks who would like to change them but are not comfortable with said third party method. . . . . . if it was worth writing the letter before, I don't see why it's not now?


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely support custom screen graphics.  For all the goodies in the K3, every time I pick it up I feel a pang of annoyance and aggravation toward Amazon.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

911jason said:


> Awesome, I was planning on writing the letter this weekend... if the hack works, I won't bother! =)


You should still send it. I did. Actually, I sent two. But in the first one I used the word "screensaver" so all I got was a generic canned response that obviously hadn't been read by anyone. Kind of like a Q & A forum where the answer you get isn't what you want but the computer provided what appeared to be an appropriate response based on the targeted keywords. The second letter I sent referenced ugly dead people - I didn't use the word "screensaver" or even the word "screen". The computer didn't have a canned response to that, so someone had to actually read it and send a reply. If enough people do it, maybe they'll finally get a clue.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol... "ugly dead people"  Gotta love that!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Custom images is one of the reasons I reluctant to give up my K1. I love having my own set of images instead of the default ones.

I think it would also be a good idea to have the actual open ebook as the screen saver. If the ebook doesn't have a cover, then display the default images. I would think that small gesture would go over well.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

While I enjoy the preset screen savers, it would be nice to have custom screen savers as well.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

With the new hack, my next to last reason for not upgrading to K3 bit the dust, but I still think this should be an Amazon supported item, so please Jason, send it in.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Note that there seems to be some hints as to official support for user screensavers & user fonts sprinkled here and there in the Kindle FS... So this may happen (without hacks) one day .

EDIT: Yep, user fonts support confirmed & working.


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

Laurie said:


> The computer didn't have a canned response to that, so someone had to actually read it and send a reply. If enough people do it, maybe they'll finally get a clue.


lol. i used the words creepy fishes. i got a long response from the team apologizing and sympathetic to my plight but merely advised me to turn off the devise instead of letting it sleep as customizing or disabling it is not an option. oh well at least there's a hack now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

From what NiLuJe is saying, he's seeing evidence in the 3.0 firmware that Amazon may be planning to support custom screensavers. It sounds like it might just be a case of "flipping the switch" in a future update.


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

NiLuJe, a true internet hero - thanks! Will try this hack when I get the curage. Wonder what happens if Amazon subsequently offers custom screensaver support while having this hack active at the same time...


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The hack will probably take precedence over the hypothetical official support. That depends on how Amazon implemented it though .


----------



## galavanter (Sep 21, 2010)

I just picked up my K3 today. What I want, and forgive me if this has been stated previously, is the cover of the current book I am reading to be the screen saver. It seems like a no brainer to me, in line with Bezos' desire to "forget" the device and immerse yourself in a book.

The Kobo ereader already does this. It's also about time for a bookshelf view of books too. Long overdue in my opinion.

http://www.koboereader.com/experience.html

Scroll to bottom to find "Looks like a book, even when off".


----------



## paxxus (Sep 5, 2010)

galavanter said:


> I just picked up my K3 today. What I want, and forgive me if this has been stated previously, is the cover of the current book I am reading to be the screen saver. It seems like a no brainer to me, in line with Bezos' desire to "forget" the device and immerse yourself in a book.
> 
> The Kobo ereader already does this. It's also about time for a bookshelf view of books too. Long overdue in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is so painfully obvious that one wonders if there cound be some patent issues for Amazon.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

galavanter said:


> I just picked up my K3 today. What I want, and forgive me if this has been stated previously, is the cover of the current book I am reading to be the screen saver. It seems like a no brainer to me, in line with Bezos' desire to "forget" the device and immerse yourself in a book.
> 
> The Kobo ereader already does this. It's also about time for a bookshelf view of books too. Long overdue in my opinion.
> 
> ...


The cover of the book is only when the Kobo reader is in sleep mode. Which is for 15 minutes or so then it powers off. Then there's no screensaver.

I agree tho - I'd like the option of a book cover or BETTER screensavers. I hate the creepy dead authors. There are so many great things that could be put up instead. What about screensavers of libraries? ie NYPL, British Library. Or other architecture. It seems to me that would lend itself well to the screensavers capabilities.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe a bit off-topic, but I'd love the ability to configure the time before the screensaver comes up or the Kindle puts itself to sleep. In London, I used it as a map (worked like a charm) but it was frustrating to wake it every time I spent too much time without interacting with it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love to be able to add screensaver images ... I miss a couple of the ones that were part of the K1 set that have disappeared, and have some favorite engravings that I'd love to be able to use ... Durer, and this series of engravings of a madhouse in France. 

An option to use the cover art of the book you're currently reading would be neat too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While I wouldn't mind the covers of my books most of the time, there are times I definately do NOT want those covers showing up. So if it's a choice between the hacked SS and book covers, I want my hacked pics.. I can make my own bookcover SS and not have to worry about someone seeing something they might find ... inapproprite or offensive.


----------

